# Letzte Meinung vor dem Kauf



## Soracc (10. März 2016)

Hallo alle miteinander, 


ich bräuchte noch mal eure letzte Meinung before ich alle Teile bestelle. Also gebaut wird ein Gaming PC für alle momentanen AAA Games. Settings sollten so hoch wie möglich sein bzw. so flüssig wie möglich sollte es laufen. Gezockt wird auf einem 1080p Monitor/60Hz. 


Mein Budget wäre so zwischen 1100 und 1200€ (Ohne Monitor)

Habe mich vorher noch ein bisschen Informiert, damit ich nicht komplett unwissend (was ich immer noch bin ) hier aufschlage.


Hier mal meine Gedanken:


1 x Toshiba DT01ACA    1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (DT01ACA100)
1 x Samsung SSD 850 Evo  250GB, SATA (MZ-75E250B)
1 x Intel Core i7-4790K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed (BX80646I74790K)
1 x TeamGroup Vulcan rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-35 (TLRED316G2400HC11CDC01)
1 x PowerColor Radeon R9 390 PCS+, Radeon R9 390, 8GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 390 8GBD5-PPDHE)
1 x ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer (90MB0KZ0-M0EAY0)
1 x be quiet! Pure Rock (BK009)
1 x NZXT Source 340 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (CA-S340W-B1)
1 x Super Flower Leadex Gold schwarz 550W ATX 2.3 (SF-550F14MG(BK))

Alternative würde ich sonst sagen: 

ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming (90MB0MD0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
mit 
Intel Core i7-6700K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I76700K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

muss gestehen, habe noch nie übertaktet, soll wohl aber relativ "einfach" mittlerweile sein, oder?




Für den Monitor wollte ich irgendwo, zwischen 200-300€ liegen.
Eizo FlexScan EV2450 schwarz, 23.8" (EV2450-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2016)

Nimm lieber den i7-6700k, denn das ist die modernere Plattform, und preislich tut sich das bei den Übertakter-CPUs so gut wie nix. Du musst dann aber DDR4-RAM nehmen, wo es sich beim Sockel 1151 durchaus lohnt, etwas mehr Takt als Standard 2133 zu nehmen, am besten 2400 oder auch mehr, bis 3200 MHz. Bei dem i7-4790k bringt es an sich nix, wenn du das teure RAM nimmst, da würde es auch DDR-1600 für 60€ tun  

Hast du denn einen Shop, wo du bestellen wolltest? Denn bei DDR4 mit höherem Takt ist es bei vielen Shops aktuell knapp. 

Du kannst da ruhig auch ein etwas günstigeres Board nehmen wie zB das ASUS Z170-K (90MB0NB0-M0EAY0) oder ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4 (90-MXGYX0-A0UAYZ)  oder Gigabyte GA-Z170-HD3P


Und beim Netzteil kannst du definitiv ein günstigeres nehmen. zB  Corsair CS Series Modular CS550M 550W ATX 2.4 (CP-9020076-EU/CP-9020076-UK)  und dafür lieber einen besseren Kühler, wenn du übertakten willst, zB den be quiet! Dark Rock 3 (BK01

Grafikkarte: die ist gut, aber du solltest da wissen, dass die kaum schwächere GTX 970 bei Last um die 80-100W weniger Strom zieht. Dafür hat die R9 390 aber 8GB RAM, die BTX 970 nur effektiv 3,5GB

Monitor: Eizo kenn ich nur für "professionelle" Monitore, da weiß ich echt nicht, ob das Modell nun auch für Gaming gut ist.


----------



## Soracc (11. März 2016)

Wollte eigentlich bei Mindfactory bestellen. Mich wundert nur gerade dass die mein Gehäuse nicht mehr haben. Dachte ich hätte es vor ner Woche noch da gesehen.

Was würdest du hierzu sagen?

1 x Western Digital WD Blue   1TB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZEX)
1 x Samsung SSD 850 Evo  250GB, SATA (MZ-75E250B)
1 x Intel Core i7-6700K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I76700K)
1 x G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB)
1 x PowerColor Radeon R9 390 PCS+, Radeon R9 390, 8GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 390 8GBD5-PPDHE)
0 x ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming (90MB0MD0-M0EAY0) Hat ein Cashback von 30€. Habe aber auch gelesen, dass Asus nicht mehr so pralle ist momentan?
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z170-HD3P
1 x Scythe Mugen 4 (SCMG-4000)
1 x NZXT Source 340 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (CA-S340W-B1)
1 x Seasonic G-Series  G-550  550W ATX 2.3 (SSR-550RM) oder 1 x Corsair CS Series Modular CS550M  550W ATX 2.4 (CP-9020076-EU/CP-9020076-UK)

Da ich beim OC nicht auf Internet Rekorde aus bin, dachte ich wäre dieser Kühler ausreichend. Was meinst du?


----------



## Sagnafain (11. März 2016)

Thermalright True Spirit 140 BW Rev. A Tower

Kann den echt nur empfehlen absolut Leise (hörst du kein bissl)

Dazu extrem gute Kühlleistung.... selbst unter Volllast geht meine CPU nie über 50 °C

Musst nur schauen ob er mit seinen 165 mm Bauhöhe in dein Gehäuse passen würde.
Da dein ausgesuchter Kühler nur eine Höhe von 156 mm hat. wäre fast 1 cm mehr und guck ob dein RAM dann noch auf´s Mainboard passt.


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2016)

Den Mugen kannst du nehmen, der ist auch gut für OC, auch wenn einer für 10-20€ mehr zulässt, zumindest mehr UND trotzdem bei Last auch leise    Der passt auch in Dein Gehäuse, der von Sagnafain genannte leider nicht. 

Gehäuse: das kommt schon mal vor, dass ein Gehäusemodell vlt nicht mehr hergestellt wird und dann bei einem Shop nicht mehr im Sortiment ist.

RAM: wäre okay, aber das ist halt eines von den Kits, das es grad nicht auf Lager gibt. Aufpassen muss man auch mit den Kühlrippen, ob das mit dem Kühler noch passt. Einige haben die Heatpipes so, dass der Kühlkörper eher nach hinten geht, so dass es selbst mit vorne installiertem Lüfter klappen sollte. Beim Mugen ist das NICHT so, kann aber trotzdem passen. zb hier der Macho 120, siehe Bild Nummer 4 die Seitenansicht, da siehst du, was ich meine Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A (100700721) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU  beim Mugen ist das Vergleichsbild die Nummer 6 Scythe Mugen 4 (SCMG-4000) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Oder auch der, da ahnt man es schon beim ersten Bild Cooler Master Hyper 612 V2 (RR-H6V2-13PK-R1) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU


----------



## Soracc (11. März 2016)

Ich hätte sonst diesen RAM hier gefunden: G.Skill RipJaws 4 blau DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-16-16-35 (F4-3000C15D-16GRBB) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU. Leider nicht wirklich hübsch 
Habe dennoch die Preise beim RAM ein bisschen unterschätzt um ehrlich zu sein, teurer als gedacht.

Werde wohl auch das Gehäuse tauschen, da dieses keinen "Ansaug" Lüfter hat. Gibt es eins, dass du empfehlen würdest in der Preisklasse?


----------



## Sagnafain (11. März 2016)

Zalman Z11 Neo mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Hier ist meiner 

Er bietet Platz für insgesamt 8 Lüfter. Dazu Platz für CPU-Kühler bis 175mm Höhe und Grafikkarten bis zu einer länge von 400mm wenn du den oberen HDD-Käfig ausbaust.

Wenn du jedoch oft ans DVD-Laufwerk ran musst ist er eher nicht der Praktischste... 

Ansonsten bin ich voll überzeugt, für diese Preisklasse einfach TOP !!!


----------



## Sagnafain (11. März 2016)

Soracc schrieb:


> Werde wohl auch das Gehäuse tauschen, da dieses keinen "Ansaug" Lüfter hat.



In dieses Gehäuse kannst du doch 2x 140mm Lüfter einbauen ???


----------



## Golgomaph (11. März 2016)

Falls du den Stil magst:

https://www.alternate.de/Aerocool/Aero-1000-Tower-Gehäuse/html/product/1184058

Jo also bei deinem Gehäuse passen alleine vorne zwei 140mm-Lüfter rein .. dass ist schon mehr als genug "Ansaugung". Da musst du immer die Details lesen, manche Gehäuse haben zum Beispiel eine aufklappbare Tür mit Lüftungsschlitzen links und rechts, wenn man da nur nach den Bildern geht ist das vorne natürlich komplett dicht ^^ 
Bei deinem ist es nun so, dass wie du auf Bild 11 deines Links siehst, oben ein großer Schlitz ist, darunter dann ein ca. 2cm breiter Schacht der so tief ist wie das Gehäuse. In dem Schacht sind dann quasi die Frontlüfter installiert, die Luft wird dann durch die Öffnung vor dem I/O-Panel hineingesaugt .. so hab ich dass verstanden. Höchstwahrscheinlich ist unten auch nochmal so ein Schlitz.
Links in den technischen Details steht halt "Lüfter (Front): 2x 140mm (optional)" .. da müsstest du also noch ein-zwei dazukaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2016)

Soracc schrieb:


> Ich hätte sonst diesen RAM hier gefunden: G.Skill RipJaws 4 blau DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-16-16-35 (F4-3000C15D-16GRBB) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU. Leider nicht wirklich hübsch
> Habe dennoch die Preise beim RAM ein bisschen unterschätzt um ehrlich zu sein, teurer als gedacht.


 an sich sind die Preise seit ein paar Wochen endlich wieder mal niedrig. 16GB ab 60€, und wenn du einen sehr hohen Takt willst halt 80€. Vor ein paar Monaten  haste für das Geld nur 8GB bekommen  




> Werde wohl auch das Gehäuse tauschen, da dieses keinen "Ansaug" Lüfter hat. Gibt es eins, dass du empfehlen würdest in der Preisklasse?


 du musst einfach noch einen Lüfter dazukaufen. Es müssen ja nicht schon 3-4 vorinstalliert sein    Ich selber habe das hier Sharkoon BW9000-W schwarz mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU , da hast vorne 2 recht leise 140mm-Lüfter und hinten einen blau beleuchteten 120er. Du musst zwar den mittleren Festplattenkäfig wegmachen wegen der Grafikkartenlänge, aber der untere hat eh 2x Platz für HDD + 2x SSD, da hast du ohne den mittleren ganz nebenbei auch noch mehr Luft, die von vorne nach hinten gelangen kann. Das gibt es auch in Weiß. Das Fenster ist halt nicht so groß wie bei dem NXZT, aber es ist ein gutes Gehäuse, wo du auch alles ohne Schrauberei montieren kannst (außer Mainbaord)


----------



## Soracc (11. März 2016)

Danke für all die Antworten, finde dein vorgeschlagenes Gehäuse auch echt cool. Nehmen wir mal an ich würde einen Lüfter fürs NZXT kaufen, worauf müsste ich da eventuell achten? 

Ach ja und wahrscheinlich die Fragen aller Fragen, ich würde diese trotzdem euch ganz gerne mal stellen. Meint ihr der Aufpreis von ca ~100€ ist der 6700er wert?


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2016)

Soracc schrieb:


> Danke für all die Antworten, finde dein vorgeschlagenes Gehäuse auch echt cool. Nehmen wir mal an ich würde einen Lüfter fürs NZXT kaufen, worauf müsste ich da eventuell achten?


 naja, am besten einen 140mm-Lüfter mit PWM, also 4Pin, und dann nicht ZU billig. So 8-15€. Ich hab zB die 120mm-Version der EKL Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2 Plus, die gibt es auch in 140mm und sind gut steuerbar und leise.



> Ach ja und wahrscheinlich die Fragen aller Fragen, ich würde diese trotzdem euch ganz gerne mal stellen. Meint ihr der Aufpreis von ca ~100€ ist der 6700er wert?


 das kann man echt nicht vorhersagen. Ich persönlich würde den nehmen, und wenn der am Ende doch in 3-4 Jahren keinen Vorteil hat, bekommt man wenigstens noch etwas mehr Geld beim Verkauf, wenn man nach 5-6 Jahren auf eine modernere CPU umsteigt.


----------



## Soracc (11. März 2016)

Was würdest ihr zu dieser Zusammenstellung sagen. 30€ Cashback aufs Board

Es hat sich doch jetzt ein bisschen was getan, habe mir lange Gedanken gemacht und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass ich mir doch lieber die ganzen Übersetzungskosten einspare. Mein momentaner Vorschlag wäre dieser hier:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221dafa089c10ac59f75d16b98af9efd492d2a5fa5575


----------



## svd (12. März 2016)

Finde ich nicht schlecht.

Natürlich hätte man sagen können, okay, ohne Übertaktung hätte es auch ein Haswell-Xeon getan und du hättest halt später ab Cannonlake wieder gekauft... aber so passt das auch gut. 
Allein durch die neuere Architektur ist der Skylake flotter, der Aufpreis ist gerechtfertigt.

Bei der Grafikkarte bin ich mir nicht sicher. In der Vergangenheit hat Power-Color einige sehr gute PCS+-Karten gehabt. Die 390 scheint mir aber ein wenig zu sehr "Glücksgriff" zu sein.
Da zöge ich die generell hochwertigere "Sapphire Nitro" vor. Das Gehäuse ist ja geräumig genug.

Die Festplatte, okay, ich kenne ja deine Anforderungen nicht. Persönlich, freue ich mich auf den Tag, an dem meine 1TB-HDD aus dem Rechner, in ein externes Gehäuse, fliegt
und durch eine größere SSD ersetzt wird.  
Wenn die Preise letztes Jahr genauso gut gewesen wären, hätte ich die SSD-Kapazität verdoppelt, 480GB-Modelle fangen so bei 120€ an, die HDD-Kapazität, in deinem Fall, 
halbiert, also nur 1TB genommen. Ist aber Geschmacksache.


----------



## Soracc (12. März 2016)

HDD halbieren und SSD verdoppeln ist natürlich eine Option. Werde mir das noch mal genauer ansehen.

Wusste nicht, dass bei den GPU Marken so ein großer Unterschied herrscht. Sonst kann ich auch zur Sapphire greifen


----------



## Sagnafain (12. März 2016)

Soracc schrieb:


> Was würdest ihr zu dieser Zusammenstellung sagen. 30€ Cashback aufs Board
> 
> Es hat sich doch jetzt ein bisschen was getan, habe mir lange Gedanken gemacht und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass ich mir doch lieber die ganzen Übersetzungskosten einspare. Mein momentaner Vorschlag wäre dieser hier:
> 
> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221dafa089c10ac59f75d16b98af9efd492d2a5fa5575



das musst du leider nochmal überarbeiten !!!! CPU und Mainboard haben den Sockel 1151, jedoch hat dein CPU-Kühler keine Passung für diesen Sockel... Also musst du dir beim Kühler was anderes überlegen.


----------



## Soracc (12. März 2016)

Oh mist bin ich mal wider dämlich. Ich habe bei Geizhals nur auf: Sockel: 775, 1150, 1151, 1155, 1156, 1366, 2011, 2011-3, 754, 939, 940, AM2, AM2+, AM3, AM3+, FM1, FM2, FM2+  geachtet.


Gibt es einen den ihr empfehlen könnt?


----------



## svd (12. März 2016)

Ich hab ein paar Review gewälzt. Soo groß ist der Unterschied zwischen den Modellen gar nicht.

Der PCS+-Kühler ist sogar hervorragend, eigentlich besser, also, kühler, als jener, der Nitro.
Was, in mehreren der Tests, durchklingt, ist die werkseitig aggressivere Lüftersteuerung der PCS+. Um möglichst leise zu sein, wird die Karte, bis 60°C, passiv gekühlt.
Gibt also keinen Mucks von sich. Dreht dann aber auf, bis ein gewisser Schwellenwert wieder unterschritten wird.

Die Nitro fängt schon bei 50°C, glaube ich, an, die Lüfter aufzudrehen. 

Nun, meine vorige Grafikkarte war eine GTX660Ti gewesen. Unter Last nicht die leiseste, aber ich muss sagen, dass eigentlich nicht die erreichte Endlautstärke am meisten 
genervt hat, sondern die, immer deutlich hörbaren, Beschleunigungsvorgänge. 
Wo also gleichmäßiges Knurren, bzw. Föhnen, während des Spielens mit dem Hintergrundrauschen verschmolzen ist, war das beim Auf- und Abheulen der Lüfter nicht der Fall gewesen.

Im Prinzip ist es egal, für welche der 390er du dich entscheidest. Zum Glück ist dein Gehäuse gedämmt gut gekühlt. Kann gut sein, dass du keinen Unterschied raushören kannst.
Falls es wirklich notwendig würde, müsstest du die PCS+ einfach manuell per Software regeln und ihre Lüfterkurve anpassen.


Ach, auf Geizhals wird auch der 1151er-Sockel beim Pure-Rock gelistet. Bloß auf der Produktseite auf Mindfactory nicht. Der Hersteller gibt die Kompatibilität mit "115x" an, was
 Skylake (1151) ja mit einschließt. Müsste also alles im grünen Bereich sein.


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2016)

Sockel 1155, 1150 und 1151 haben die gleichen Sockel-Dimensionen und Bohrungen, der Kühler passt daher.

Und wegen der Graka-Lüftung: die könnte man natürlich auch manuell selber umstellen, so dass die Karte bei zB 50 Grad nur ein BISSCHEN aufdreht oder es ab 60 Grad aufdreht usw.


----------



## Soracc (12. März 2016)

So würde ich das sonst nehmen: 

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221949c4ffb759ad9bda8601a7738776ac55fe30d03a4

Noch irgendwelche Verbesserungsvorschläge? Sonst würde das so bleiben.

Ansonsten würde ich euch ganz gerne mal fragen, ob ihr Monitor Vorschläge sonst habt (250-300€). Mir wäre IPS wichtiger, als TN muss ich gestehen.


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2016)

Soracc schrieb:


> So würde ich das sonst nehmen:
> 
> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221949c4ffb759ad9bda8601a7738776ac55fe30d03a4
> 
> Noch irgendwelche Verbesserungsvorschläge? Sonst würde das so bleiben.


 mein Vorschlag wäre halt ein Xeon E3-1231 v3 Sockel 1150, wenn du NICHT übertakten willst. Der ist halt fast identisch zum i7-4770, und der ist wiederum nicht nennenswert schwächer als der i7-6700. Der Xeon kostet halt nur 250-260€. Und die Tatsache, dass Sockel 1151 länger aufrüstbar wäre, sollte an sich keine Rolle spielen. Die CPUs "halten" so lange, dass du - wenn die CPU wirklich mal zu schwach wird - so oder so ein neues Board & co für einen moderneren Sockel kaufen wirst  

Aber verkehrt ist die Zusammenstellung ansonsten nicht. Nur das Netzteil finde ich an sich zu teuer. 




> Ansonsten würde ich euch ganz gerne mal fragen, ob ihr Monitor Vorschläge sonst habt (250-300€). Mir wäre IPS wichtiger, als TN muss ich gestehen.




 Da musst du vorsichtig sein. IPS hat zwar einen guten Ruf, aber viele TN sind genau so gut und farbtreu wie es wiederum einige nicht absolute Top-IPS-Panels sind.

Würdest du denn Wert auf mehr als 60Hz legen? Dann würde ich den nehmen, aber halt TN-Panel iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B2 Red Eagle, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   und bei IPS mit 60Hz den hier Dell UltraSharp U2412M schwarz, 24" (860-10161/860-10150) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Sagnafain (12. März 2016)

Der Intel Xeon 1231 v3 ist echt gut (nochmal ein großes danke an Herbboy für die Beratung- läuft TOP)


----------



## Soracc (12. März 2016)

Der i7 kostet momentan ca 50€ mehr und RAM und MB geben sich ja nicht viel. Ich bin bereit die 50 mehr auszugeben.

Mir gefällt der iiyama, denke den werde ich mir mal ansehen. Ich bestelle alles und halte euch am Ende noch mal auf dem Laufenden


----------

